# arborjet



## treeman82 (Aug 18, 2003)

Do any of you guys have any experience with the arborjet type systems? I am going to talk with somebody tomorow about injecting a good amount of elms for DED and am wondering how well they work. Are they worth purchasing? Are they easy to use? Is it hard to make your money back on them?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 28, 2003)

Still too experimnetal for my taste.

I'll still do macrofusion till something better is shown.

macrofusion is proven to get even translocation throughout the crown, even on some mderatley healthy trees.


----------



## Paul O'Neill (Feb 12, 2004)

Question for anyone using the Arborjet system (I called them direct and have yet to hear from them). I have a RFQ from a local city to treat the street trees downtown. They are wanting to compare cost of soil injection (I've had the contract the past two years) vs arborjet. I can figure the chemical cost from the arborjet paperwork, but I can't find anything that tells me how many injection sites per tree on a DBH basis.

Can anyone tell me how many injection sites are needed? Is it based on DBH or amount of material in mL that you need? ie: I do know that I will have to adminster 2mL per inch DBH.

Also, if anyone has a rough productivity figure from their experience (how many injections per hour type of thing), that would be great too?

Thanks for the help.

Paul.


----------



## Paul O'Neill (Feb 12, 2004)

I just got off the phone with the head of arborjet. He walked me through the whole planning process. I think I can make a well informed bid now. For situations where an invasive injection is the best option, I think this system will be the way to go.

Paul.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 13, 2004)

Injecting the First Order roots is still the best place for uptake and wounding (decay resistance), so figure in some time for basal excavations.


----------

